# Skylines for sale



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

I don't know if this has been found yet. 


www.omegaskylines.com

I don't know if they are legite. They have a Skyline on ebay right now.


----------



## infrared (Aug 1, 2002)

Doesnt seem like a bad deal.Might be a company to watch. Let them get some sales under their belt and see what happens.
One of the cars does raise an eyebrow though the "1994 R32 GTR" but that may just be a typo.
I would suggest though that anybody interested verify that the cars they import from Japan are not stolen or water damaged.It seems that some dealers in Japan are selling stolen cars or cars that were flooded during the monsoons (similar to hurricanes). Just a headsup.


----------



## Nismo Skyline (May 2, 2002)

infrared said:


> *One of the cars does raise an eyebrow though the "1994 R32 GTR" but that may just be a typo.*


The R32 was made from 1989-1994
The R33 was made from 1995-1998
The R34 was made from 1999-2002

The GT-R model always came out after the normal GT models by about 6 months or so.


----------



## StraightSix (Oct 24, 2002)

R32 GT-Rs were made concurrently with regular R33s - R33s came out in '93 but the GT-R was on the R32 platform till '94

(someone correct me if that isn't right)

J


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2003)

more importantly they never made a GT-t R33 they made a GTS25-t and there was an R32 GTS-t. the only thing that resembles the a "GT-t" in the skyline family is a 25GT-t wich is an R34. further more if you guys want to know the R33 GT-R was introduced in 1995, the R32 GT-R was introd in 89. oh and just to add the only R33 that had a 2 liter was the GTS i have no clue where they are getting the GT-t from. looks like a GTS35-t to me (the white one)


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2003)

GTS25-t* not GTS35-t lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2003)

You notice how they say you have 6 to 12 months to legalize the car once you get it so it can be street legal? So that means you still have to go through motorex to get it legalized.


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

If they can't make a professionl website, why would anyone trust them to be professional IRL? Hey, first impressions are important and this looks like a way for people to capitalize off of people's ignorance.


----------



## Boostin_S12 (Aug 25, 2002)

Omegaskylines arent legal yet theyre just here in the US. Motorex is still the only company that can legalize skylines here in the US.....

Edit: your still gonna pay out the ass to get it till someone else starts doing it.......


----------



## tyndago (Dec 21, 2002)

MotoRex is it......

We are selling them - but they come though MotoRex........... for now....


www.streetlegalskylines.com


----------



## SkaterRacer (Mar 10, 2003)

Can't wait till I graduate from college and can buy one of these.


----------



## game_tip (Feb 17, 2003)

so has anyone ever bought from this guy?


----------



## fritzfry (Mar 15, 2003)

tyndago,
the stock list on your site makes me drool


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

game_tip said:


> *so has anyone ever bought from this guy? *


ANY RI can provide you with the service he is offering. He is bringing over the Skyline and its up to YOU to get it legalized. Again, ANY RI in the USA can do this. Thats the easy part. Its getting the car US street legal is the problem. ONLY MotoRex in California can do this. So, if you go through Omega, you will have a non-compliant car. Now, I personally don't care because I don't see such a harmless activity as a crime. But, you have to realize some people will have a problem with going this route.

If you want a street legal Skyline, the fact remains that you must go the street legal way - MotoRex. There is NO substitute.


----------



## witt19 (Mar 2, 2003)

that rx7 on the omega site is sweet, only 13g's too


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2003)

i'm lookin for a skyline for sale. If u no of a web site were i can c them. I'm lookin for like and R34.


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

If you are in the USA, you have to go through MotoRex or RB Motoring if you want to drive the car on the street. If you want to have an R34 just so you can have one, you can get any RI to import you an R34 just as "parts" and viola, you have your Skyline.

If anyone trys to tell you that you don't have to go through MotoRex, they are full of crap. Sure, they can do it and it has been done many times, but you will be driving an illegal car on the roads. People take this risk all the time. Of course, people also drink and drive and thats not a smart thing to do either.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2003)

do u no of a web site were i can see the skylines for sale i live in the usa. Let me no bout that.


----------



## scourge (Feb 27, 2003)

www.motorex.net
www.RBmotoring.com
www.ebay.com - but watch yourself. Not all are 100% street legal


----------

